# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Тест родительских контролей (декабрь 2012)

## CyberWriter

Сегодня родители и государство стремятся всячески оградить детей от нежелательного контента в сети Интернет. Поэтому становятся крайне востребованными специальные программы фильтрации, получившие название «родительский контроль». В данном тесте мы проверяли эффективность популярных программ для фильтрации нежелательных для детей интернет-сайтов. Результаты данного теста должны помочь родителям выбрать наиболее качественную защиту для их детей, осваивающих просторы глобальной сети.


подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

